# iPad Screen Capture: iPad is Recognized, but not showing.



## SpikeTheYouth (Jan 15, 2021)

I have connected my iPad Pro using iPadOS 14.3 to my 2016 Macbook Pro using macOS Big Sur with a Thunderbolt 3 to lightning cable. I want to use the Video Capture Device feature to capture what is on my iPad screen. I have done this successfully before, but now, though the iPad is recognized in OBS, it will not display anything but a black screen.

I have tried resetting both devices. I've updated both devices. I've connected them in various ways. 

Can someone help me, please?



			https://obsproject.com/logs/MRadH4Dr_9jAfsz5


----------



## weesvisje (Feb 26, 2021)

I got the exact same problem. Has anybody found a solution for this? Thanks!


----------



## Ladysun1969 (Mar 6, 2021)

This sometimes happens to me too, but only when I've got 2 iOS devices connected and using them as "video capture devices".

Have you tried using QuickTime as a bridge? That is, connect the iOS device to your Mac, open QuickTime on your Mac, and choose File>New Movie Recording, then selecting the iOS device, then in OBS using Window Capture to bring in QuickTime feed? 

Thanks,
Michèle in California


----------



## DuaneHabecker (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm having the same problem, too! I tried @Ladysun1969 's suggestion, but I got this Quicktime error. It makes me think the issue is with Apple and not with OBS.


----------



## HodiJames (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi everyone.

So just had the same problem and here is what worked for me, albeit on a mac....

OBS didn't recognise the iPad as a video capture device
QuickTime didn't recognise the iPad either

Go into Finder, remove and then re connect the USB C connector. 
iPad then gets recognised and I can see it in a folder / finder 

I renamed the iPad as doing this with external drives and cameras (Sony) sometimes helps the devices be recognised. No idea why so don't ask for an explanation. 

Once done, both video capture device in OBS and "movie record" option in QuickTime then "Window Capture" worked fine.

Super frustrating when it doesn't work, couldn't understand so this is my $0.02 in case it helps someone else.


----------



## Conrad_Guiseppe (Jan 26, 2022)

If the ipad is connected via a usbc, make sure its directly to the computer, rather than a dongle.


----------



## kelek (May 3, 2022)

I had this issue yesterday and was able to 'fix' it by stopping and restarting the iPad.


----------

